# Happy holidays from Hong Kong



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Every Christmas, Hong Kong's major shopping malls splash out various types of seasonal decor. The theme differs every year and is a lot more elaborate than just a big Christmas tree. As a result of COVID, these decorations have been roped off from close contact, but it is still nice to view them from a safe distance wearing a mask. The malls are still crowded though, although restaurants cannot allow dine-in after 6pm so night-time is a better time to drop by for a visit.























































































































































































































































































































































Happy holidays!

More photos on my website : Hong Kong Photo Gallery - Christmas Decorations 2020


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Christmas is around the corner once again, our 2nd pandemic festive season. Let's see what the malls have come up with this year. 


































































































































































































































More photos on my website : Hong Kong Photo Gallery - Christmas Decorations 2021 (Kowloon)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice Christmas photos from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hopping over to the island side to visit a few higher-end malls' displays :



























































































IFC has an Orient Express-themed display, with a mock-up car depicting the journey from Paris to Constantinople.









































































Heading east to Causeway Bay's Times Square, the outdoor display has many selfie-friendly spots. 




























_More photos on my website : Hong Kong Photo Gallery - Christmas Decorations 2021 (HK Island)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Many buildings in East Tsim Sha Tsui are lit up outside, with more technological displays facing the harbour in recent years.









































































_More photos on my website : Hong Kong Photo Gallery - Christmas Decorations 2021 (Kowloon)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong once more


----------

